# Stream - halfway through program iPad displays "finished"



## Jack_S (Oct 27, 2012)

When streaming a program on iPad, about halfway through the program, the stream stops and "Finished" appears on iPad screen. The program will not continue from the point it stopped. In order to start the stream again I have to reverse the program a minute and them start the stream again. Once this is done the program will play to the end. 

I'd appreciate any help to eliminate this issue.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Are you out of space on the iPad? I had that problem.


----------



## Jack_S (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. 

I have 20+ GB free on the iPad


----------

